# do they have GPS/Doctors in Dubai?



## milkshake2044 (Mar 23, 2009)

hi there

we are moving to Dubai later this year and i just wanted to ask how the health care system works?
when you are ill do you just go see a doc like here in the UK? 

thanks


----------



## greeny (Apr 29, 2008)

Hopefully your company will provide you with health care cover. I have recently had to use mine. I just turned up at the doctors, was seen within an hour. I was then told to go to the hospital which was situated next door where I saw a consultant the same day. I was sent for tests and a scan all in the same day. The only thing I didnt like was the female doctors open disgust for my obvious habit of nude-sunbathing. she was not impressed at all and there was no need to bring 3 other nurses in for a good look either  but other than that it went very well.


----------

